# Kompozer problems



## Sandranz (Jul 19, 2008)

I am getting so frustrated trying to find a good wysifa or html editor to design my website with (newbie!!). I have tried kompozer and coffee cup html editor and vsd. I think I know what I am doing best in kompozer but is it all there? When I downloaded and unzipped the files, I ended up with a whole of files and no idea what to do so I just opened the main Kompozer file. Please forgive this question because I expect it is really dumb, does opening the one that says Kompozer somehow magically connect with the other files. Thank-you


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Kompozer doesn't come with an "installer" that will perform a traditional application install. It comes in a ZIP file. When you uncompress the ZIP file, you will have a kompozer folder with a "ready-to-run" copy of Kompozer in it.

Double-clicking the Kompozer icon will start the tool and you should see a window like in the attached screenshot.

Peace...


----------



## Sandranz (Jul 19, 2008)

Great, that is what I have. Thank-you!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Coolio! I use Kompozer a lot so feel free to post any questions you have in this forum.

By the way, I know three women from New Zealand. :up:

Peace...


----------

